# Quick, TCoD, Give Me Some Bible Quotes!



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 17, 2011)

Preferably something that 1. supports homosexuality (I seem to remember that there's something about how lesbians are awesome, but I can't find it), or 2. is so blatantly stupid or _wrong_ that it makes people wonder why anyone would follow the bible, 3. is pornographic in some manner, or 4. is about loving everyone even if they're minorities/not a cis, straight, Caucasian, Christian male. 

Important: Please don't quote anything out of context! Also, 1. and 4. are preferred. 

I'd prefer to have them within the next 36 hours from the moment this post is made, but feel free to continue the discussion after the time has passed. 

(Mods: I'm not sure if this goes in Misc. Discussions, so please move it if it's supposed to be elsewhere!)

Thanks to everyone in advance, and I'll see if I can put these to good use....


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 17, 2011)

Will this help?

INB4 someone starts a debate


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 17, 2011)

You could just use Google, you know. By the way, please try not to quote anything out of context. It makes you (and a lot of other people) look bad. Just a heads-up.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 17, 2011)

Bayleafqween said:


> Will this help?
> 
> INB4 someone starts a debate


Haha, that site seems to have banned my IP. Does it have any Bible quotes though? 



Music Dragon said:


> You could just use Google, you know. By the way, please try not to quote anything out of context. It makes you (and a lot of other people) look bad. Just a heads-up.


I'm using Google right now, but I thought it'd be a lot faster if I asked people on TCoD as well... And yes, I do realize the consequences of quoting out of context; I'll edit the first post to clarify. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Zoroark (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I should ask, since it seems like no-one else is going to: why do you care what's in the bible?  What purpose are you going to be using these quotes for?

Anyway, here.  Good luck.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 17, 2011)

Some of my friends are going to protest at a WBC picketing soonish, and they want interesting things to put on their posters. Sorry for being vague, but I don't want to give out my location to the internet :(

Anyhow, bible quotes showing love or supporting homosexuality are preferred.


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 17, 2011)

All quotes NIV.

"As it is written: 'There is no one righteous, not even one'" (Romans 3:10)

All of 1 Corinthians 13. But especially verse 2: "If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing."

“Do not judge, or you too will be judged." (Matthew 7:1)


"But if you do not forgive others their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins." (Matthew 6:15)

"Do not seek revenge or bear a grudge against anyone among your people, but love your neighbor as yourself. I am the LORD." (Leviticus 19:18)

Hope this helps.

EDIT: Oh, and one last verse (pornographic):
Ezekiel 23:20
"There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses."


----------

